

Ask HN: merging various small startups? - skbohra123

Was thinking that there are lots of startups coming every day. They work on lots of exciting technologies, lots of innovation, but not all get bigger or get acquired. How about a model where various small startups could be combined, in terms of technology, code, resources, people to make a better product. Thoughts?
======
jaekwon
I've thought about this, and concluded that this is a not a problem with a
core programming problem that I can tackle as a lone programmer.

That said, I think this is worth pursuing. What part do you want to work on?

------
gyardley
Sounds like a great way to make some lawyers rich.

Merging two private companies is complex and often prohibitively expensive -
especially when they already have outside investors.

------
pclark
Strapping two failing companies together won't make them win. They're failing
because why would you want to give away equity if you're winning?

------
staunch
More people and code doesn't make for better products.

~~~
jaekwon
Yet there are probably things you can do with collaboration that you cannot do
alone.

